# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Raised Veggie Beds

## Bart1080

Looking to build some raised beds over the next 2 months.
Dimensions 2000 to 2400mm long x 800 to 1200mm wide x 600mm high 
Some of you (Platypus & Obbob looking at older posts) have had them for 10years plus (sleepers and tin).  https://www.renovateforum.com/f82/show-us-your-veggie-garden-94320/  
How have they fared over the 10 years (bowed, rusted, rotted)?
Would you do anything differently in hindsight? 
The 3 options I'm looking at are:  Treated pine sleepers 2400x50mm thickCorrigated iron with treated timber frame and timber top edgeeither pre made or DIY (have the tin rolled like OBBOB) corry beds   a bit like a "Birdy" bed which appears to be the best commercial corry bed around https://birdiesgardenproducts.com.au/ based on utube sites that have used them for 12+ years - "Selfsufficient ME"  
All will the lined with plastic, have water piping brought in prior to filling and maybe a couple set up as wicking beds

----------


## Bart1080

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmMm...lfSufficientMe 
Looking at the link, appears the birdy made corry has done very well over the last 12 years (4min mark) and still has years of life left in them as opposed to some he bought on Ebay thats rusting out after only 5 years (9 min mark).

----------

